# Catoosa County Buck..



## syates32 (Dec 4, 2005)

I took this Ringgold Ga buck Saturday morning, about 9:00 am the rut is in full swing here. Notice the Right main beam is split making him a 10 point, he had alot of character and mass for a buck in these neck of the woods. He had about 4 other little kicker points.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Dec 5, 2005)

*Very nice buck Shannon . .*

. . didn't know we had any that big around here.  Sure hadn't seen any that big up on Lookout Mtn where I hunt.  Great buck that should look great on your wall. 

You get it down off y'all's place on Al Hwy?

And how do I know your name . . .well, haven't spoken to you in a long while but I ran around with a lot of you Ringgold types back in the day.  This is Chris Haddock, may remember me running around with Altman, Proffitt, and that bunch.  

Congrats on a great deer.  Figured the rut would be on but the rain and a postgame euphoria from the SEC Champ game kept me out of the woods this evening.  Going to hunt all next weekend though.


----------



## syates32 (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah Chris, I remember you, how have things been going? Yes this deer came from my place on 151, he has been avoiding me for awhile now he finally slipped up. How bout them Dawgs!!!


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 5, 2005)

Congrads on a nice buck


----------



## Minner (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice Ringgold buck, man! Congratulations!

I saw a nice buck two years ago on Dec. 24 as I was coming out of Synthetic Industries off Alabama Hwy.  He was chasing a doe across a field. I love seeing deer close to home!


----------



## MCG DAWG (Dec 5, 2005)

*Things are going well over on this side of town . .*

. Shannon.  I'm practicing Family Medicine at the Erlanger South location on Battlefield Parkway and am really enjoying it.  Looks like we may be joining with the YMCA to build a big facility on our property soon.  Hopefully it'll work out.  

Glad to see you're raising your son in the woods, he'll be a better person for it.  

Y'all ever need a good doctor give us a holler and we'd be happy to help you out.  If I ever have a semi break down you'll be the first person I call for a tow!


----------



## syates32 (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah now that you mention it Keith Lee said something about you had started your practice now and he gave me one of your buisness cards awhile back. I got 3 kids now, 10, 8 and 3months old. I dont take the time to go to the doctor like I should but if I do I'll holler.


----------



## nwgahunter (Dec 5, 2005)

*Good Catoosa Buck*

That is a good one. That is definately a booner for Catoosa (Not really but for Catoosa we can count it)


----------



## MCG DAWG (Dec 5, 2005)

*Gotta love Keith Lee and that bunch . . .*

. Johnny has cut my hair since I was 9 years old and Keith did it before then.  

Keith's old high school, Livingston Academy in Tennessee, won the Class A title Friday in football.  Be sure and congratulate him next time you see him.


----------



## Rob (Dec 18, 2005)

Very nice deer!  Congratulations!


----------



## MossyOak (Dec 21, 2005)

*Sweet buck !*

Glad someone is having fun this season on some great bucks


----------

